# cigar minnows



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thinking about heading out to PBP this week and was wanting to know if there was any cigs around the pier. If not I'll need to buy some before going. If anyone could help me out with this info it would be great.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Not many, but they're there. I'd be prepared to buy bait though. Kings are running hard.
Good luck


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll pick up a few before I get out there.


----------

